# Weight control formula



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

The vet insists that I put Argos on a weight control dog food. He is doing okay with the regular food, losing slowly. He gets 2 cups a day with some canned food and sometimes some veggies. Argos gets bored with food which is why he gets a little canned or I'll cook some beef stew or chicken soup up just for him. The vet is fine with all of this. But, I've noticed that even before the prednisone, he acted like he was always hungry and was getting very beggy. He thinks that the extra fiber in his food would help suppress his appetite. We typically use Eagle Pack Holistic or Innova. Those are 2 foods that I have found that he loves. I know that Innova has a weight control formula but Innova isn't widely carried here so I may have a hard time keeping him on Innova's weight control exclusively. I am looking for a back up that way if they don't have Innova I can still get him something. Eagle Pack is relatively low in calorie for dog food but they don't have a weight control formula. I won't feed Nutro or Pro Plan. Argos doesn't do well on them. Does anyone know of some other premium quality weight control dog foods? Canidae is hard to find here and I'm not sure with all of the changes they are going through that I want to experiment with that. I am running low on dog food so I will be buying some tomorrow and starting to transition him onto it. If I don't like how things go then we will have to go back to the way he has been eating, but I figure we can atleast try it that's what the vet really wants.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I've never used a weight control food to reduce weight on a dog. I just feed less and add green beans or canned pumpkin of the dog is acting like the world is ending due to hunger.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Why not try going down to 3/4 cup twice a day + a filler like green beans? It may be that 2 full cups a day is just too much food to support much weight loss. When Quiz ate kibble (I feed raw now) he only ate a cup a DAY. Granted, he's a smaller dog, but my Whippet who is 10 lbs smaller than he is, also ate a cup a day. My point is that all dogs metabolize differently and 2 cups may be too much for your dog if you're trying to get him to lose weight.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Please don't put him on low fat diet,it won't help + vet food,is really not the best!.
Just cut his amount by 1/2 cup and add a lot more exercise,if you can!.My golden lost 10pds on Innova Evo!.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I put Pippa on Wellness Super 5 Mix Large Breed which is 336 calories per cup. I can honestly say I don't think she has ever done better on a food. Her energy level is so up and she has lost a pound this month. We are finishing up our 30 pound bag and will definitely be buying another. This Wellness food at 336 calories would be almost half the calories per cup as regular Innova Adult. It's also 25% protein which for the calories is good considering all the other lower cal foods I looked at cut protein levels drastically.


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

I second the green bean diet. It worked well when we were dropping Baylee's weight down. If your dog tolerates wheat well, one of the vet techs at my vet uses plain puffed wheat. She could only get one grocery store to order it for her as most stores carry the sugary stuff.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We had great luck using the Wellness Core reduced fat with the girls when they were dieting. It still has only 350 cal/cup, but without grains. Makes for a slow, steady weight loss but with a strong protein content for muscle mass. They got 1 1/2 cups/ day each with gr. beans or pumpkin.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

We've had great results with the Wellness Core Reduced Fat. Since May Tinkerbell has lost 12 pounds dropping from 82 pounds to 70. SHe gets 2 cups a day and is satisfied with some added veggies. SHe is a very fussy eater but loves this food. This fall when we can start walking again should see more weight loss. With her heart we are very limited on the amount and type of exercise so to acheive this type of loss while not excercising shows me it works.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My Kaycee Girl Was A Total Odd Ball. She A Mal Formed Kidney But It Worked Fine. She Had An Inlared Heart. Her Canine Teeth Were More Like Toothpicks Than Canine Teeth, Two Of Her Lower Front Teeth Turned Completey Sideways. She Had Luxating Patella Surgery On Both Knees. She Had An Extremely Rare Kind Of Tumor In A Place My Vet Had Never Seen Before. My Kaycee Was One Of A Kind!

She Put On A Lot Of Weight With Her Bad Knees, Surgeries And Recoveries And Nothing Did Short Of Flat Out Not Giving Her A Bite Of Food Worked On Getting Weight Off Her. We Even Sted Her For Low Thyroid Twice In A 3 Month Period, But That Was Fine.finally My Vet Had Me Put Her On Science Diet R/d And That Did The Trick. She Was Not Crazy About It But Did Eat. Once I Got The Weight, Shenever Put Itback On. Which Was Great With Me As I Was Not Partial To That Food. It Was Strange That Only The Sd Would Get He Weight Off But Once Off, It Didn't Coe Back. She Stayed Down Around 67-68 Pounds The Rest Of Her Life, Over 5 Years...much Better Than The 85 She Had Gone Up To.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tucker has been on Canidae Platinum for a number of years.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

Argos' Mom said:


> The vet insists that I put Argos on a weight control dog food. He is doing okay with the regular food, losing slowly. He gets 2 cups a day with some canned food and sometimes some veggies. Argos gets bored with food which is why he gets a little canned or I'll cook some beef stew or chicken soup up just for him. The vet is fine with all of this. But, I've noticed that even before the prednisone, he acted like he was always hungry and was getting very beggy. He thinks that the extra fiber in his food would help suppress his appetite. We typically use Eagle Pack Holistic or Innova. Those are 2 foods that I have found that he loves. I know that Innova has a weight control formula but Innova isn't widely carried here so I may have a hard time keeping him on Innova's weight control exclusively. I am looking for a back up that way if they don't have Innova I can still get him something. Eagle Pack is relatively low in calorie for dog food but they don't have a weight control formula. I won't feed Nutro or Pro Plan. Argos doesn't do well on them. Does anyone know of some other premium quality weight control dog foods? Canidae is hard to find here and I'm not sure with all of the changes they are going through that I want to experiment with that. I am running low on dog food so I will be buying some tomorrow and starting to transition him onto it. If I don't like how things go then we will have to go back to the way he has been eating, but I figure we can atleast try it that's what the vet really wants.


if you like eaglepack, then you may try eaglepack natural formula.
my bruno use it, he has skinny and lean body even i give him 3 cups/day.
this is opposite with me, where i want to make my bruno increase in weight i'll change to another eaglepack line such a chicken with more calories to increase his weight


----------



## doggymom (May 7, 2015)

Goldilocks said:


> I put Pippa on Wellness Super 5 Mix Large Breed which is 336 calories per cup. I can honestly say I don't think she has ever done better on a food. Her energy level is so up and she has lost a pound this month. We are finishing up our 30 pound bag and will definitely be buying another. This Wellness food at 336 calories would be almost half the calories per cup as regular Innova Adult. It's also 25% protein which for the calories is good considering all the other lower cal foods I looked at cut protein levels drastically.


Will also check the Wellness Super 5 Mix large breed. Like the sound of 336 calories a cup. Watching the count on calories in each great also. Cut them in half so each piece averages 2 1/2 - 3 calories escj. Need them for grooming & training. Would like to see my girl 15lbs. less.


----------

